# me bord at work again lol



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Those are some good motivational posters, hahaha. I think I'm going to go hop on my bike as soon as I get home.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

my work here is done lol....what can say it was a beautiful day out today and i was stuck in my cube....i couldnt help but think of ridin lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like the last one! Ran her good the other day and I was impressed.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice photos but im terrified of motorcycles!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> nice photos but im terrified of motorcycles!!


No need to be terrified, it's just like riding a bike. Except you don't have to pedal


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

NesOne said:


> No need to be terrified, it's just like riding a bike. Except you don't have to pedal


lol yeah exactly lol....

u should give it a shot u never know u might love it


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NesOne said:


> No need to be terrified, it's just like riding a bike. Except you don't have to pedal


im a wossy when it comes to things like that go figure me being a ossy about anything after what ive been through my whole life what a joke! my 7th grade science teacher had an old school harley well he went for a weekend drive on a rainy day and slipped on a patch of wet leaves and screwed up his kness REALLY bad he had to get a fake knee and his therapy consitsted of him wearing these special boot and had to hang upside down from a bar. pretty scary. i never was a daredevil anyway. my aunt told me i had a greater chance of being killed by my dog then a motorcycle. still didnt convince me!! the closest i'll get to the thrill of riding a motorcycle is racing horses with my friend which probobly is more dangerouse or as dangerouse. go figure lol.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

... key word RAINY....that wasnt to smart


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Did those police in the background pull u over???? LOL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its now a Felony to do a wheelie in the state of TN on a public road.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> im a wossy when it comes to things like that go figure me being a ossy about anything after what ive been through my whole life what a joke! my 7th grade science teacher had an old school harley well he went for a weekend drive on a rainy day and slipped on a patch of wet leaves and screwed up his kness REALLY bad he had to get a fake knee and his therapy consitsted of him wearing these special boot and had to hang upside down from a bar. pretty scary. i never was a daredevil anyway. my aunt told me i had a greater chance of being killed by my dog then a motorcycle. still didnt convince me!! the closest i'll get to the thrill of riding a motorcycle is racing horses with my friend which probobly is more dangerouse or as dangerouse. go figure lol.


When I was about 13 I rode a horse with my pops (the horse was a bit crazy) and towards the end he did a "wheelie" hahahaha, and I started to slip off the side, and my dad was trying to hold me on there, until I decided to just hop off, well the horse ended up stepping on my left leg right above my ankle. His hoof basically scraped a layer of skin off of my leg, and I was limping for about 1 week. It healed fine, but to this day, if I poke around the scar, I don't have any feeling. I still love riding horses though, as I'm sure that your science teacher still loves riding bikes.

The way I see it, is when your turn is up, it's up...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

bullybabe said:


> Did those police in the background pull u over???? LOL


thats not me and no for one they cant catch us and for two the cops arent aloud to chase sportbikes in my county  all you have to do is wait till they turn there lights on and speed up they will turn their light right back off haha and plus im not trin to sound like a "badass" or piss any one off but most sportbikes can out run the cop helicopters all you need it a highway or a loonnngg road and about 30secs and uve lost em. most of the time cops dont even waist their time around here.
and to ofk: if u wheelie past a cop or anything like that they wont even attempt to go after you, i guess they figure is ur doin that in the first place your not goin to stop.

but lets just say u wheelied past a cop and he caught up to u at a light and you didnt realize it was the same cop he might get out of his car and "rip" you off ur bike and arrest you....someone i was ridin with one time wheelied past a cop that was on the side radarin people and flicked him off as he went buy doin a wheelie...about 5mins or so at a red light this cop got out of his car grabbed this kid and pulled him off his bike.....


----------

